# Big W fishing gear



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there anything wrong with the cheap brand name stuff at Big W
can get shimano reel for like 30 bucks im looking for a cheap reel to put on my old rod as the origanal has almost seized
not bad for over 10 years old


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Ubolt
Don't know about the reels ,however i have bought rods(abu garcia muscle tip) over the last 12 mths and can't fault them.As for the reels(shimano and penn) they look ok and would do the job.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I found the reels they keep in the glass cabinet can be bought cheaper elsewhere, like online (if you are into that) or at BCF when they have a special. I picked up a Shimano Symetre for bit over $100 from an online shop when they where well over that at Big W from memory. I would recommend to have a look around before buying. For other stuff like jigheads I have found the are always cheaper.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Big W is always worth a look if you know your tackle values mate, and brand names if same model number are the same at all shops with same warranty available at all of them.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Big W has some good deals at times - I got a couple of Shimano Sedonas for $58 each - more like $90 - $100.
Also got my Olympus water proof camera and Humminbird fishing finder from there. Gulps always at a good price. Important to know what your getting though - shimano has a very large range of reels.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I use both Big W and Kmart as my first port of call for general tackle and fishing rods particularly when they have sales. Most of my rods are from Kmart and haven't broken any of them aside from my stupidity. I then go to a teckle shop for more specific gear.


----------



## haywire (Jan 9, 2010)

ive found that savings can be made at big w ,bas as with everything shop around


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I only really buy my gulps from there as they are listed as standard at $8.95 and often can be on special at 7 or 6.95 a pack. They do stock a limited range though but the Big W I loiter around has the gulp shrimps in banana prawn which is my fave placcy at the moment.

Kev


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

I always buy my Berkley Frenzy lures generally under $4 there and used to love the small rmg scorpions for $6.50 but now they are up to $9, saw they had berkley jig heads the other day for under five bucks a packet.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

occy said:


> If you ever see the Tsunami brand (Jarvis Walker distribute them I think) high modulus graphite composite rods at Kmart take a close look at them. They are sensational rods for the money (normally around $80 I believe), and an absolute steal when the 25% off sale is on.


Agreed occy,I bought one when the sale was on and am very happy with it.Mind you,the day I brought it home ,I walked inside with it and narrowly missed the ceiling fan in the loungeroom. :shock: :shock: Matched it with a 2500 sienna.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Kmart have 30% off rods reels and combos at the moment.


----------

